# it doesn't matter



## Casquilho

Please read this pragraph and mark the parts in bold:

_Dum ardens, sitiens sit, [*it doesn't matter*] si amor est imprudens. Cupido abruptus deus, celer, ludens; si vis arte sapientia *illum* ducere, illo in *cippo pones*.
_(the text is from Michel de Montaigne)

Now the questions:
*it doesn't matter* = translation in Latin of this clause;
*illum* = if the accusative is correct here;
*cippo* = I would to say "you bind him in chains/fetters, you chain him up". I'm not sure if _cippo_ is the best choice;
*pones* = shall I use the future or the present of _pono_?

Thanks in advance, folks.


----------



## relativamente

Hello Casquilho
You ask several questions in just one post
I will aswer the first one about "it doesn't  matter"
One way of telling this is using the word momentum which means more or less importance,In that case you can say (haec res) nullius momenti est, or nihil habet momenti


----------



## Casquilho

relativamente said:


> One way of telling this is using the word momentum which means more or less importance,In that case you can say (haec res) nullius momenti est, or nihil habet momenti



So: _Dum ardens, sitiens sit, (haec res) nullius momenti est si amor est imprudens. 
_Is that right? _haec res nullius momenti_ is supposed to mean literally "this thing of no importance"?


----------



## relativamente

Casquilho said:


> So: _Dum ardens, sitiens sit, (haec res) nullius momenti est si amor est imprudens.
> _Is that right? _haec res nullius momenti_ is supposed to mean literally "this thing of no importance"?



Hello!
You say you want to translate some Montaigne's text, but which text exactly?.I don't think your phrase makes a lot of sense


----------



## Casquilho

Hello relativamente. The text is from the essay "Upon some verses of Virgil", near to the end of it.

It is as follows (I adapted it lightly):
"As long as love be passionate and thirsty, it does not matter if it is unwise. Cupid is a hasty, lively, playful god; if you want to guide him with art and wisdom, you'll put him in fetters."


----------



## relativamente

Hello!
Maybe in this sentences it is better to use another words like non obstat or maybe you can find something more appropiate.
I think you have to use  the subjunctive in "sit imprudens"
Also illum pones not illo pones


----------



## Casquilho

By chance I have found in Horace the words _in manicis et compedibus_ "in fetters and chains" (Ep. I. xvi. lxxvi.). If I understand it well, _manicis _is a chain which bids you by the hand, and _compedibus _one which bids by the foot, both in ablative. Shall these be better than my _cippo_?


----------



## wandle

One useful way to say 'it doesn't matter' is 'nihil refert'.


----------



## Scholiast

salve Casquilho

wandle's _nihil refert_ is stylish and good.

Another possibility would be to contrive something with _nullīus momentī.
_
All the best


----------

